# Host Mist LLC | OpenVZ | KVM | US | DE | 15% OFF



## Coastercraze (May 17, 2013)

Host Mist LLC is based in Youngstown, Ohio. We have been in business for over four years and offer a personal touch on our services. Our management team is only a ticket away whenever you need it.

For a limited time, use coupon code: HMVM for 15% off for life!

*Why Choose Host Mist?*
+ Experience - Over four years of service!
+ Multiple Locations - Pick where you want to be or mix it up a bit.
+ Tier-1 Network - Host Mist's network features multiple tier-1 providers!
+ 99.9% uptime SLA - We guarantee it!
+ Support - We're here to answer your support questions.

*All VPS plans include*
- Choice of OS (CentOS, Debian, uBuntu, Fedora, etc)
- Complimentary DNS services
- SolusVM control panel (To manage your VPS)

*VPS Plans - KVM based:*

*Frost*
Disk Space: 10 GB
Bandwidth: 300 GB
RAM: 256 MB
IPs: 1
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Los Angeles, CA, USA | Frankfurt, DE

*Price:*
Monthly: $4.95
Quarterly: $13.50
Semi-Annually: $27.00
Annually: $54.00

Order Now (SSL Secured):
Los Angeles: https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=95
Frankfurt: https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=103

*Snow*
Disk Space: 20 GB
Bandwidth: 600 GB
RAM: 512 MB
IPs: 1
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Los Angeles, CA, USA | Frankfurt, DE

*Price:*
Monthly: $7.95
Quarterly: $22.50
Semi-Annually: $45.00
Annually: $90.00

Order Now (SSL Secured):
Los Angeles: https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=96
Frankfurt: https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=104

*Ice*
Disk Space: 40 GB
Bandwidth: 800 GB
RAM: 1024 MB
IPs: 1
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Los Angeles, CA, USA | Frankfurt, DE

*Price:*
Monthly: $14.95
Quarterly: $43.50
Semi-Annually: $87.00
Annually: $174.00

Order Now (SSL Secured):
Los Angeles: https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=97
Frankfurt: https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=105

*Whiteout*
Disk Space: 80 GB
Bandwidth: 1000 GB
RAM: 2048 MB
IPs: 1
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Los Angeles, CA, USA | Frankfurt, DE

*Price:*
Monthly: $29.95
Quarterly: $87.00
Semi-Annually: $174.00
Annually: $348.00

Order Now (SSL Secured):
Los Angeles: https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=98
Frankfurt: https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=106

*VPS Plans - OpenVZ Based:*

*Sprinkle*
Disk Space: 2 GB
Bandwidth: 50 GB
Dedicated RAM: 80 MB
Burstable RAM: 128 MB
IPs: 1
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Atlanta, GA, USA | Dallas, TX, USA | Los Angeles, CA, USA

*Price:*
Quarterly: $8.85
Annually: $35.40

Order Now (SSL Secured):
https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=26

*Lightning*
Disk Space: 10 GB
Bandwidth: 150 GB
Dedicated RAM: 128 MB
Burstable RAM: 192 MB
IPs: 1
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Atlanta, GA, USA | Dallas, TX, USA | Los Angeles, CA, USA

*Price:*
Monthly: $6.00
Quarterly: $17.00
Annually: $60.00

Order Now (SSL Secured):
https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=4
*Thunder*
Disk Space: 20 GB
Bandwidth: 300 GB
Dedicated RAM: 256 MB
Burstable RAM: 384 MB
IPs: 1
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Atlanta, GA, USA | Dallas, TX, USA | Los Angeles, CA, USA

*Price:*
Monthly: $11.50
Quarterly: $33.00
Annually: $115.00

Order Now (SSL Secured):
https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=5

*Touchdown*
Disk Space: 30 GB
Bandwidth: 800 GB
Dedicated RAM: 512MB
Burstable RAM: 768 MB
IPs: 2
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Atlanta, GA, USA | Dallas, TX, USA | Los Angeles, CA, USA

*Price:*
Monthly: $19.95
Quarterly: $59.00
Annually: $199.50

Order Now (SSL Secured):
https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=6

*Downpour*
Disk Space: 50 GB
Bandwidth: 1000 GB
Dedicated RAM: 1024 MB
Burstable RAM: 1024 MB
IPs: 3
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Atlanta, GA, USA | Dallas, TX, USA | Los Angeles, CA, USA

*Price:*
Monthly: $29.95
Quarterly: $89.95
Annually: $299.50

Order Now (SSL Secured):
https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=33

*Flood*
Disk Space: 80 GB
Bandwidth: 1500 GB
Dedicated RAM: 2048 MB
Burstable RAM: 2048 MB
IPs: 3
CPU Power: Equal Share
Locations: Atlanta, GA, USA | Dallas, TX, USA | Los Angeles, CA, USA

*Price:*
Monthly: $49.95
Quarterly: $149.85
Semi-Annually: $249.75
Annually: $499.50

Order Now (SSL Secured):
https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=34

*Payment Options:*
PayPal
Google Checkout
Payza
Credit Cards (Visa, Mastercard, Discover, American Express, etc) via Stripe


*Misc Information*
View our Terms of Service
About Us
Network Information

E-mail me directly matt [at] hostmist.com


----------



## snelweg (May 17, 2013)

I miss the $7 range (that is the only thing I miss from let btw)


----------

